# Astronomy H alpha telescope sketches of the sun



## acr_art (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi all,


after drawing the moon with and without the telescope, I added a H alpha solar telescope to my collection and went over to pastel sketches of the sun with prominences and filaments. Here are two recent examples:


Best Regards


Achim :smile:


----------

